# Joukkoliikennefoorumi > Foorumista itsestään >  Raitiovaunuhavainnot

## Albert

Joko raitiovaunuhavainnot kuukausi kerrallaan? Nythän on jo tammi-helmikuuta 10 sivua. Paljon on asiaa varsinkin kun yksittäinen viesti on yleensä lyhyt.

----------


## kuukanko

Tehdään tästä lähtien kuukausi kerrallaan. Tammi- ja helmikuu on nyt jaettu omiksi ketjuikseen.

----------


## Albert

Hyvä ja kiitos!!
Toivotaan vain, ettei into laannu. Tämähän on harrastuksen suola.

----------

